# Can I take Aspirin during 2ww??



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi girls

I'm currently on my 2nd cycle of IVF and had ET done today (11/11/11). I've been suffering with a really bad neck/shoulder recently and would like to know whether I can take Aspirin to help? I'm allergic to Paracetomol and know I cant take anything which is anti inflamatory but not sure on Aspirin.

Any one got any ideas??

Wishing you all loads of sticky baby dust. I pray that god is looking down on us during this cycle.

Clare xxx


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

You can take 75mg of aspirin daily as it increases blood flow to the uterus. But make sure if you are using a 300mg tablet you cut it into quarters.

Passenger xx

 This post contains unconfirmed information and readers are reminded tha FertilityFriends.co.uk are not responsible


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's the link to "ask a pharmacist" http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=449.0 in case you would like to ask there.


----------

